# My Face Charts!!!!



## baby_love (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey everyone.  After watching EnKore's youtube video on how to do a MAC face chart, I had to try some...I loved it!  I've been doing them a lot now and I think that I've improved a little, I still need to work on the lips A LOT...the lips are so horrible I'm sort of embarrassed to post them lol.  On some of them, I do slightly different liner on each eye, because I don't want to waste my precious face charts!!  ok...here we go...







 the first one I did...terrible and my liquid liner was running out so the lashes are like big spider legs!









I like this one, and I tried something different on each eye with the liner.  





the lips got a little bit better in this one.





again, different liner on each eye.





my favorite <3





different liner again.

PLEASE let me know what you think!!!!!  Thank you lovlies <3


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 22, 2008)

great work! i really like the eyes on the 1st one!


----------



## Margarita (Jan 22, 2008)

I LOVE the eyes on the last one, what did u use, do u remember?


----------



## Edie (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the second one...spidey legs and all


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 22, 2008)

I love this one, what was used?? thx


----------



## baby_love (Jan 22, 2008)

wow, thanks everyone <3  

Margarita- for the blue one, I used...
Brule as a base all over lid *but on real skin, paint pots or ccbs would be fine* Aquavert on lid, Parrot on the outer corners and in crease with just a smidge of Pompous Blue to make it more..blue lol, and Plumage in the deep crease.  I also used Plumage as a liner and Parrot underneath the lower lash line.

CaraAmericana- on this one I used Vanilla all over the lid, Omega in the crease, Memorabilia in the crease and Smoke Signal pigment in the deep crease.  I used Daisychain on the lid.  The liner on the bottom is smoke signal pigment just blended out.  

I really appreciate everyone's kind words..I'm still practicing and you guys are super nice and I'm excited to share my future charts with you!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 22, 2008)

You did a fab job, the first two are my favorites.


----------



## n_c (Jan 22, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 23, 2008)

Where do you get blank face charts and does it need to be printed on special paper?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 23, 2008)

wow they are all soo pretty! well done!


----------



## breeknee (Feb 7, 2008)

Face charts are seriously my new hobby - so addicting!

I love yours! The second one is so neat with the shading.  I like the brows, too!

Some of the things I do with mine, are use a sharpie for lashes, a thin one, and use a cheap (like physicians formula or Jane) mineral powder foundation to contour the face with a small face brush. 

I'm still trying to figure out a good "base" to make the colors pop!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_





I love this one, what was used?? thx_

 
I love this one too.  You did an awesome job!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 8, 2008)

What a great job on all !!! My fav's are #1,2 and number five. Do you have any suggestions for people with a very small lower lid?


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 9, 2008)

these are gorgeous!


----------



## bekins (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pyxystixx* 

 
_Where do you get blank face charts and does it need to be printed on special paper? Thanks!!!!_

 

I second this, I had no idea you could get face charts? Do you use your actually makeup on them, that is so cool! Please let me know!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the 5th and 7th face charts.


----------



## XShear (Feb 9, 2008)

The 5th and 7th one are lovely!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 

 
_Hey everyone.  After watching EnKore's youtube video on how to do a MAC face chart, I had to try some...I loved it!  I've been doing them a lot now and I think that I've improved a little, I still need to work on the lips A LOT...the lips are so horrible I'm sort of embarrassed to post them lol.  On some of them, I do slightly different liner on each eye, because I don't want to waste my precious face charts!!  ok...here we go...





different liner again.

PLEASE let me know what you think!!!!!  Thank you lovlies <3_

 
I actually did this one and it came out really well.  I think I'll redo it and take a pic.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, you did a great job!


----------



## cazgh (Jun 12, 2009)

Love them all - nice work!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## mynameisanna (Jun 22, 2009)

nice job!


----------

